# DIY LED setup for 9 gallon



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I ordered some LED's from RapidLED a few weeks ago and they finally came in today. Over the next few days I'll be setting up the lights to get them working.

So far I have:
2 CREE XP-E Royal Blue 3W LED on star @ $4.00 = $8.00
4 CREE XP-G R5 Cool White 3W LED on Star @ $5.00 = $20.00
2 10v 850mA Sega Genesis power supplies

I might be supplementing the light with a compact fluorescent 9 watt actinic but we shall see once the setup is good. 
I collect old video game consoles and the Genesis power supplies work perfectly for a string of 3 LED's. It would give me [email protected] is about what i'm looking for I think.

Pics to come soon


----------

